# Différence entre coredata et autre base de données.



## Battant (11 Avril 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai commencé a développer un projet de programme de facturation d'un cabinet qui reçoit des client avec cocoa et j'ai regarder un peu core data pour la base de donnée. Dans mon programme l'utilisateur doit ajouter ou modifier un client en utilisant un formulaire spécifique. Or, d'après ce que j'ai vu sur internet. Il semblerait que core data ne travaille pas de cette manière mais directement avec des tableur (arraycontroler et manageObjectContext).

Avec java en revanche, j'avais l'habitude d'envoyer des requête sql à la base de donnée tel que INSET INTO CLIENT (nom,prénom,rue,npa,ville). ne puis-je pas faire ça avec core data =

Lors de mes recherches, j'ai aussi vu dans les guide d'apple quelques mot sur les "fetch request". Suis-je sur une bonne piste ?

Core data est-il si différent des autre gestionnaires de base de données ?

si je dois abandonné core data, faut-il des pilote en c ou c++ afin que cela soit compatible avec xcode ?

Comment mélanger deux language ?

Merci pour votre aide.

Salutations

Battant


----------



## Nyx0uf (12 Avril 2012)

Core Data est un ORM, tu n'auras jamais besoin de faire de SQL pour t'en servir.


----------



## Lio70 (12 Avril 2012)

Sondage debile.

Core Data n'est pas un systeme de base de données. C'est une technique de gestion des données dans la mémoire sous OSX et iOS. Mais il faut au moins lire la page 2 de la doc. C'est dur pour certains.


----------



## tatouille (12 Avril 2012)

ha les gros mechants surtout qu'il y a une difference entre un "serveur" et un systeme de DB locale (filesystem storage) ldap, Berkeley DB, sqlite, et cetera... mais bon au vu de ce "sondage" je crois que ces considerations sont ininteressantes.

question philo:

je suis circumspect, en effet, je me demande qui sont les plus coupables? ceux qui leur donnent du grisbi pour faire nawak ou eux meme ou les parents pour n'avoir point utilisé un contraceptif ou leur avoir marché dessus, coups de pelle peut-etre, qui sait, de nos jours on voit tellement d'horreur aux actus?

seconde approche (alapalin): seraient-ils des punitions envoyées par Dieu lui meme?


----------

